# Prometheus kits from Polar Lights?



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

1/350 Prometheus kit and a David the Android model from the Alien prequel "Prometheus?"


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Is this wishful thinking or has there been an announcment? I can see the same question on the Facebook page. Nothing on their website. I did see the little 2 5/8" Defiant design which is pretty cute.

Not that I wouldn't like a Prometheus spaceship model, it looks like a great design in the trailers. Hopefully the upcoming "Art of" book for the movie spends a few pages on it.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

It's pretty tough to do mass market model kits based on one-shot movies.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

*I agree j Bond 100% !*


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I suppose they decide on production after a movie proves to be a hit.
Prometheus reminds me of Serenity from Firefly. Anyway looks to be a good choice for a kit.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

BatToys said:


> I suppose they decide on production after a movie proves to be a hit.


Hah! You must have missed the "Drej Alien" kit that was tied to _Titan A.E._ (2000). :hat:


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

BatToys said:


> Anyway looks to be a good choice for a kit.[/IMG]


That thing looks like the portable jack in the trunk of my Volkswagen.

Personally, I have no interest in space ship kits that don't look like space ships.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mark McGovern said:


> Hah! You must have missed the "Drej Alien" kit that was tied to _Titan A.E._ (2000). :hat:


Would you like to buy mine?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

zike said:


> That thing looks like the portable jack in the trunk of my Volkswagen.
> 
> Personally, I have no interest in space ship kits that don't look like space ships.


Okay, what does a spaceship look like?


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> Okay, what does a spaceship look like?


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Chris,

I'm very disappointed in your rendering. There should be a third leg. The colors are not canon. And I'd have to see an interior chart to figure out how to fit in a second level. The pilot may be out of scale as well. And how do you suggest we replicate the Aztec pattern? Can you list all of the pearl shades you used with a chart of placement? I need to know exactly where each shade went in the original film. 

Will there be a lighting kit?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

John P said:


> Would you like to buy mine?


Well, okay - if we can agree on a price. How much are you willing to pay me - to take it off your hands? 




Kit said:


> ...Will there be a lighting kit?


Kit,

I'll bet there are even some spacecraft modelers who agree with me when I say, "Oy vey".  Of course, the rest of the s/c builders will be wondering the same things you are. _Double_ oy vey!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well for now I might just settle for building the 8 wheel vehicle they use on the planet. It looks scratch buildable, maybe using a Stryker as a base.

http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2012/04/meet-the-vehicle-thats-going-to-stir-up-hell-in-prometheus/


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

ChrisW said:


>


Chris, that is your best art yet!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Damn..when I saw this thread I thought we might be getting Prometheus kits. And since Prometheus is obviously linked to Alien I thought maybe an Alien kit or two.

Mind you I'd much prefer a new Nostromo in plastic than that Prometheus thing.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Did anyone ever make a Nostromo kit?


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

BatToys said:


> Did anyone ever make a Nostromo kit?



Halcyon did one in vinyl but no plastic kit (unfortunately).


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Given the enduring interest in all things Alien related, it's bizarre that nobody else has licensed any vehicle kits since Halcyon in the 90's.
Might be something Fujimi might consider after they finish with Blade Runner...


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

BatToys said:


> I suppose they decide on production after a movie proves to be a hit.


Actually, that is one of the biggest problems.
You have to decide at least a year before the movie is even released.
In order to line of the licensing, do the prototype, get approval, have molds made, have test shots run, make any fixes to the molds that are needed, get the licencor to sign off, do a production run, have it shipped, and have them on store shelves in time for opening weekend.

Then you just have to hope the movie is a hit, and the subject you chose is popular enough to generate the demand for your product.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

What they ought to do is tie the licensing cost to the box office that the movie does. That way you minimize the risk if a movie flops, but maximize the profit if it does well. If you (the studio) believe in your product, then you should be all right with this arrangement.


----------



## WarpeD (May 28, 2007)

jbond said:


> It's pretty tough to do mass market model kits based on one-shot movies.


Like a funny looking submarine from a 50 year old movie? 

The Alien franchise is not a one-shot movie, IMHO. We've seen four Alien movies and two spin-offs in the AVP deviation.

The problem with USCSS Prometheus is simple: who could kit that beast and capture enough detail to be satisfying? :freak:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

There was no mention of any planned Alien models whatsoever at Round 2's Wonderfest presentation today.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I asked about Prometheus specificaly, he said that it was interesting and that license would probably include other ALIEN movies as well. At least he didn't say "no" like he did to some other suggestions...


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Pegasus shows that you can release model kits from 'One Shot' movies and do well. 
Galaxy Quest (multiple kits)
War of the Worlds, Classic (multiple kits)
War of the Worlds, New (multiple kits)
When Worlds Collide

I do hope they or somebody else does release a kit from Prometheus- I like the pure mechanical design of the ship. People may get upset with me but I do not really care much for the Firefly ship- they went too far in trying to make it look like the namesake bug. If anything I think the Prometheus reminds me of the Betty from Alien 4- big gimboled engine with an underslung cockpit.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Not much interest in Firefly either. Much rather someone grab the ALIEN/Prometheus license instead.


----------

